# BH Ultralight; any reviews/ride reports, etc...?



## adhumston (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm in the market for a new frame/bike and the BH ultralight is at the top of my list. I'm also looking at the Tarmac SL4, Parleee Z5, Crumpton, and similar. I've read the magazine reviews but I would like some real world input if anyone has any.


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

adhumston said:


> I'm in the market for a new frame/bike and the BH ultralight is at the top of my list. I'm also looking at the Tarmac SL4, Parleee Z5, Crumpton, and similar. I've read the magazine reviews but I would like some real world input if anyone has any.


I rode a BH Ultralite demo bike at the Sea Otter and was completely blown away at how good it rode, and light. Sure it was outfitted with the best parts of the 4 bikes I demoed that day but, it just stood out as confidence inspiring, stable at speed, effortless climbing, smooth yet stiff.... beautiful. Best road bike I have ever ridden...


----------

